# Déceler la raison d'un retour en 1970



## biquet82 (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin d'aide pour identifier la cause du soudain retour en 1970 de mon iBook G4.

Celui ci perd l'horloge et l'heure, la connexion internet également, impossible de modifier l'heure, c'est grisé, ni la date.
Dans le menu en haut a droite, le G4 fonctionne toujours sur le secteur, il me dit que la batterie n'est pas en charge (grisé).
Dans les infos système, la batterie semble bien installée, charge restante 245 mAh, en cours de chargement: NON, capacité de charge complète 326. intensité de courant: 0, tension 16837.
En appuyant sur le bouton de la batterie, aucune led ne s'allume.

J'ai pu lire que la batterie serait HS, ailleurs qu'une pile serait présente sur la carte mère. Ce problème est survenu après une mise a jour de routine sur le site de Apple, un problème logiciel, qui expliquerait le refus de charge de la batterie?

J'étais prêt a commander une nouvelle batterie, mais je préfère être sûr de mon coup

Merci


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2010)

il n'y pas de pile dans un ibook G4, c'est la batterie qui garde la date et heure


----------



## biquet82 (27 Août 2010)

mais comme tu le dis, on vit dans un monde de merde!

Et plein de gens disent le contraire, c'est à ne plus rien y comprendre.

C'est plus probable donc que la batterie, comment je peux vérifier qu'elle est vraiment HS?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2010)

en acheter une neuve :rateau: sinon une batterie a une durée de vie moyenne de 2 a 3 ans


----------

